# Camping In Cold At Powwow



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We went camping the last two weekends to set up some of the DW crafts. Last week we were at Smithsville, IL camping by the Red School House. Had to back up through a small gate and back behind everyone else. Then we carried everything up to the third floor to set up and take down. It was a little cold but not as cold as this weekend. This weekend we went to Farmington, IA and set up at a Native American Powwow. My DW was put in charge of most of it at the last minute and I was suppose to help cook for the group. On our third trip to get firewood, the Dodge started smoking really bad and I lost power. Finally got it to a place I could park it and it finally stopped smoking but couldn't get it over 1200 rpm and had no power. Put some treatment I had in the tank, hoping that it would work through the system, but it never did. Finally died and couldn't get it to restart. I went and got some more treatment, removed the fuel filter and even opened 3 of the connectors to the fuel injectors. Finally did get it to fire, but still not start then the batteries ran down. Tried jumping it but couldn't get enough power through to start. Ended up having to leave the truck and camper at the campsite and come home in the old GMC Van. Got a guy that knows a guy that's going to look at it tomorrow, so hopefully can get it going with out a lot of expense.

Other wise, it got down to the low 30's both nights and even snowed tonight as we were getting ready to leave. the OB worked fine, keeping us warm even with the wind. We made sure to close all of the blinds at nights and set the furnace on 64 with three blankets and a cat to keep us warm. Didn't even have to use the electric heater, didn't have it anyway, had to let someone else use it since their heater didn't work. Meet a lot of really nice people and some of the guys tried to help with the truck. The managers of the park are going to make sure nothing happens to the truck or camper. I gave the key to the truck to the manager and he was shocked that I trusted him with it. I told him it didn't much matter since it didn't run anyway and even if it was taken, I have insurance that covers that and then wouldn't have to worry getting it fixed. He just laughed.

Hopefully it's fixed tomorrow and we can get everything home. Thankfully I had had my son come up in the van and the park is only 30 miles away.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good luck on the fix. I bet its a clogged fuel filer or an injector pump....let us know what they find. Now a days if it wont start we cant fix it. Too many computers. Keep us informed, I am curious to see what happen.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots of things could be the issue but one comes to mind is the fuel could still be summer blend and it gelled up on you. What did the filter look like when you pulled it out?

Did the CEL come on? What if any codes came in?

Also you could have lost the lift pump and that would have started to stave the injection pump and that can lead to lots of white smoke.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Lots of things could be the issue but one comes to mind is the fuel could still be summer blend and it gelled up on you. What did the filter look like when you pulled it out?
> 
> Did the CEL come on? What if any codes came in?
> 
> Also you could have lost the lift pump and that would have started to stave the injection pump and that can lead to lots of white smoke.


Never got a check engine light but didn't think about checking for a code. I did see a little water come out when I drained the fuel filter but the filter itself didn't look bad.

Will try a new a filter tomorrow to see if I can get it going. In the mean time, trying to figure out how to get both of them back home.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Lots of things could be the issue but one comes to mind is the fuel could still be summer blend and it gelled up on you. What did the filter look like when you pulled it out?
> 
> Did the CEL come on? What if any codes came in?
> 
> Also you could have lost the lift pump and that would have started to stave the injection pump and that can lead to lots of white smoke.


Finally got time to look at the Dodge. Replaced the fuel filter (kind of black, but no signs of water), replaced the air filter and topped up the oil. Checked code, throwing P1693 - general trouble code. Still didn't start. Removed fuel filter and had son crank it. No fuel came into the filter body. Shouldn't it? To my way of thinking, it's looks like I need a new fuel pump. Looked on Autozone.com and they have an external and an internal. Crawled under the truck and felt around. I think I have an internal pump (rats). Let me know what you think. Hopefully that's it because its only $200 as opposed to $3000 for a injector pump.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If you think it is the fuel transfer pump, the one that feeds the injection pump (VP44), then read the article in the 1st link below. The 2nd link is one place where you can find replacement parts. They sell a kit that relocates the pump outside the tank and it's much easier to do than replacing the internal pump. Good luck.

http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDRGuide_FuelTransferPump.pdf

http://www.genosgarage.com/departments.asp?dept=92


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

MJRey said:


> If you think it is the fuel transfer pump, the one that feeds the injection pump (VP44), then read the article in the 1st link below. The 2nd link is one place where you can find replacement parts. They sell a kit that relocates the pump outside the tank and it's much easier to do than replacing the internal pump. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.genosgarage.com/GenosGarageTechArticles/TDRGuide_FuelTransferPump.pdf
> 
> http://www.genosgarage.com/departments.asp?dept=92


Thanks for the links! I was about to make a big mistake. I had crawled around under the truck and looked under the hood and did not see a fuel pump. Feeling on top of the tank it felt like there was a place for one so I was assuming that the pump was in tank. After reading through the links I found the little bugger hiding behind the fuel filter housing. This looks like something I could do. Bad thing is that today I'm sick and it's suppose to rain and get cold again, and I was going to go camping Friday night. Oh well.

Ran into another problem in that no one in town really wants to mess with the diesel engine. The place I usually get things worked on begged off on it and the other place close is booked for 2 weeks and really didn't seem to know much about it either. I would have to have it towed 20 miles to the dealer to have them work on it and labor there is $140/hr. so I guess I'll try it my self. Pride of ownership again.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's a simple fix to replace the LP as long as it's really on the side of the motor and not retro fitted with the "improved







" in tank version. Take the 2 bolts out that hold the fuel filter in place and you'll have MUCH more room to get at that LP.

I'll bet you can have this done in less than 1 hour. I would however recommend you find a different LP that is frame mounted as the stock replacement Carter pumps are a better pusher pump than a puller pump. There are many aftermarket options some include FASS, Airdog, GDP, Holly etc the list is endless. Yes they do cost more money but will last and help lube and cool that VP44 that's your $3000 with labor IP. I would also recommend a fuel pressure gauge and never allow pressure below ~7psi at WOT (wide open throttle)

Good luck.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Got it running! It was the fuel lift pump. Only real problem I had was finding the tools I needed (I don't have a garage). Had to use a 11/16" in place of the 17mm for the back banjo bolt but was careful and got it tight. Took a while to get it going. I wanted to make sure that the pump was working so I left the fuel filter open, cranked to motor and out poured the diesel fuel! Finally caught and ran alright.

I had this week to get the camper off the street into the back yard or else. I'm sure the city would have understood that I had truck problems and would take care of asap, right.... We had had 3"+ of rain in the past 3 days so the yard is very soft and had to push the RV up a small hill. Had some jerk come up the street and just set there waiting for me to get out of the way instead of detouring around like a normal sane person and that always gets me flustered so got it too far one way and after much rut making, got it too far the other, but that is where it will sit until March. Suppose to be nice tomorrow so will get it ready for winter.

It's nice to have the truck back with out spending $3000 for a injector pump or other things. Thanks for the help and hope to see you on the opened road.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad you got it running. It's a good feeling when you can fix something and not have to pay big $$$


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Glad you got it running. It's a good feeling when you can fix something and not have to pay big $$$


Definitely have learn a thing or three for everyone here. Thanks again for the help. I hate not knowing what's wrong with something and any more, I'm lost with all this junk that they have to stick on a perfectly good engine. I wished I had known about the test valve on the inlet to the filter. I could have send that it was the cheaper pump instead of $$$$ pump.

Got the camper all winterized this afternoon. Still need to do some cleaning out the inside and want to check the seal on the front clearance lights, been having so leakage there.


----------

